# Lehmann Black Cube phono



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with the Lehmann Black Cube?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Not personally no, but others I trust have and Michael Fremer of the Analog Planet things well of it.


----------

